# MTH - Mammoth Resources Corp (TSX.V)



## Userman (11 October 2017)

*Mammoth Resources Reported Drill Intersect of 46.9 g/t Gold*
*
The Mammoth Resources’ (MTH.V) Tenoriba property consists of over 40 sq km located along the prolific Sierra Madre precious metal belt where over 80 million ounces of gold equivalent (gold and silver) have been produced (a World Class precious metal belt) and over just the past 20 years an additional 40 million ounces of gold equivalent have been discovered;

The project is close to water, roads, village, power, nearby public fixed wing landing strip and contractors with heavy equipment, yet there is no significant population that is resident on the actual property thereby reducing social issues associated with project development;

The project has undergone surface mapping, sampling, soil and rock geochemical analysis and has demonstrated all the attributes of a High Sulphidation, precious metal system - similar to Goldcorp’s El Sauzal mine (3.3 M ounces) and Alamos’ Mulatos mine (4.8 M ounces) located in the same Sierra Madre belt. Gold grades are distributed over a large 15 km² area of the property; in one of three areas (Los Carneritos) within this 15 km² area, measuring 1.5 x 0.7 km, 74% of 146 rock chip samples collected (115 samples) produced potentially economical grades of gold with silver and averaged 1.56 grams/tonne (g/t) gold.

The highest-grade surface sample collected was a 1 x 1 metre sample assaying "74 g/t gold" and there are more than 20 samples with grades above 10 g/t gold. Los Carneritos alone given its size could have the potential to host over 1.0 million ounces of gold;

Mammoth performed a geophysics survey over approximately half of the property and saw a strong correlation between areas with gold values on surface and threes same geophysical features extending to depth of more than 100 metres making these features attractive drill targets for the depth extension of what has been sampled on surface;

The project was previously drilled for the first time in 2008 by a predecessor company that forfeited the property to the owners following the global financial crisis and they reported potentially economical results in 10 of the first 15 drill holes with highlight intersections including the highest grade intersect assaying "46.9 g/t gold" over 1.9 metres and the longest continuous intersection assaying 0.5 g/t gold over 66.0 metres;

The project as a drill permit good for 4 years to drill an unlimited number of metres in up to 20 drill locations, and has been granted surface access to drill the project.

In summary, ubiquitous gold occurs over a large 15 sq km area in over 400 samples collected by Mammoth. Gold simply doesn’t occur in this abundance over such a large area if it’s not from a prolific mineralizing system. The Tenoriba project has all the characteristics of a High Sulphidation precious metal system and these systems areas acknowledged, and proven large mineralizing systems. The surface work done has identified attractive drill targets to test the depth extent of the surface mineralization.

Shares Outstanding: 20,824,205

Symbol: MTH.V

www.mammothresources.ca


*


----------



## Userman (26 October 2017)

*Mammoth Resources Announces Priority Drill Targets at Tenorbia*
*Diamond Drill Program  High Priority Targets*


*Mammoth Resources Corp. (MTH.V) *announced a diamond drill program from 8 to 24 high priority targets planned to commence in November 2017 on itsTenoriba gold-silver property in Chihuahua State, Mexico.

Mammoth has targeted its drill holes based on what it believes is a compelling combination of: (1) surface geology, (2) trace element geochemistry, (3) gold bearing samples from chip and cut channels over a large 15 square kilometre area of gold mineralization, (4) PIMA sampling results indicating proximity to high temperature geothermal activity coincident with surface gold values, and (5) a ground Induced Polarization (IP) and Magnetometer (Mag) geophysics survey which illustrates attractive geophysical features at depth coincident with surface gold mineralization, artisanal workings and in some cases intersected at depth by a predecessor company’s drilling (the highest grade intersection consisting of 45.9 grams/tonne gold over 1.9 metres in drill hole 7 and the lengthiest drill hole consisting of 34.4 metres grading 1.03 grams/tonne gold in drill hole 11 and 66 metres grading 0.5 grams/tonne gold in drill hole 14)

(for additional information on these results please feel free to reference the technical reports available on the Company’s website at the following link: http://www.mammothresources.ca/s/TechReports.asp.).

Mammoth intends to post a technical report on its drill target selection at the same “Technical Reports” location on the website in the coming days. A number of these drill hole locations are discussed and illustrated in the following commentary.

*Thomas Atkins, President and CEO of Mammoth commented on the drill targeting stating*: _“We’ve completed the consolidation of all surface results from the various exploration activities on the property. This work has enabled Mammoth to identify what we feel are the most compelling drill targets to test gold mineralization over an approximate 6 kilometre strike length of surface gold mineralization within the High Sulphidation, precious metal mineralizing system at Tenoriba._

_A unique feature to some of the proposed targets is they occur as extensions or within geological features where prior drilling intersected gold over tens of metres. At the time of the earlier drilling, those undertaking this drilling didn’t have the benefit of the geophysics survey recently completed by Mammoth. The geophysics survey which covers half of the property gives information on the characteristics of the geology below surface in areas where favourable surface geology and hundreds of gold samples have been collected over a large 15 square kilometre area of mineralization, the highest grade of which assayed 74 grams/tonne gold, with another approximate 10 samples averaging from 10 to 47 grams/tonne gold_

_Mammoth believes there is excellent potential for success in the proposed drill program given the combination of the surface geology and gold values correlating with geophysical features at depth, and especially where earlier drilling intersected gold over tens of metres in similar geophysical features as those targeted in the Company’s proposed program.”_



www.mammothresources.ca


----------

